# For walk in freezer



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

I am selling a 1 H.P condensing unit and evaporator , I converted a walk in freezer to a medium Temp walk in and system was working great . 

This would handle about a 8 x 8 or 10 x 10 walk in Freezer , Selling for $650. 

Installation is available .

Thanks .


----------

